# Probably won't fool a turkey



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2013)

I've got a friend locally who is a turkey hunting maniac. He's also a urologist, so there are several things wrong with him.:wacko1:

Anyway, he's been hinting around about a turkey call, so I thought I'd give it a try. Those of you who are good at this have helped immensely with you tutorial threads and links... Thanks!

Here it is... Figured Claro slate over glass. The striker is Asian orangewood with more Claro. I messed around with it a bit, and it sounds like a turkey to me. Since a turkey's brain is about half the size of mine, I figure it's got a chance.:i_dunno:

Comments and criticism are greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 17, 2013)

David sweet nice work. He will be Happy. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautiful chunk of wood. Sure does not look like your first call.........


----------



## Jason (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks good to me


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2013)

Calls don't have to catch turkeys, just turkey hunters. That's what one of my customers who makes lures says: _"They don't have to catch fish. Just fisherman". _

Looks great - and bet it sounds plenty good enough to call one in. Good job.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 17, 2013)

Good job on your first pot call. If it sounds like a turkey it will work fine :)
I remember the first time I went turkey hunting as a boy. My uncle asked if
I wanted to go turkey hunting with him. I said sure.....but I don't have a turkey
call, and he said he didn't either, but he was gonna grab one on the way to the woods. He stopped at a local bar and came out with a couple drink mixing straws. He bent them in half and began sucking on them with tight lips. well.....we didn't call any gobblers in that day, but he told me several
stories about how he called turkeys in with these straws when he was a boy.
Since then I've heard many stories about people bagging birds with primitive
calling techniques. If your call sounds like a turkey to you, it will work just fine. Honestly, those drink mixing straws didn't sound very good to me, but I believed him when he said they worked for him in the past. 

My buddy has a walnut box call that seems to work magic when other calls
aren't working. I don't know what it is....but to me it don't sound that great.
It has this high pitch screech when he runs it, but turkeys usually go crazy 
when he runs this call. It honestly sounds like a sick hen with vocal problems...lol. Anyway....enough babbling from me! Good Job on the call!


----------



## SENC (Jun 17, 2013)

Great work, Keller. Be sure to give him complete instructions on use... urologists always seem to do things on the wrong end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't had to see a urologist yet but I guess it's just a matter of time. I'm thinking I better go ahead and make a call for him now so when I see him the first time I can make a good impression when I hand it to him and say _"I hear y'all like to delve thick bushes looking for big Jakes."_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 17, 2013)

David, the call and striker both look nice, good job. If it sounds like a Turkey to you that's all that matters. Now make another.

Roy


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I haven't had to see a urologist yet but I guess it's just a matter of time. I'm thinking I better go ahead and make a call for him now so when I see him the first time I can make a good impression when I hand it to him and say _"I hear y'all like to delve thick bushes looking for big Jakes."_



:rotflmao3::lolol: Literally laughed out loud a that one...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2013)

Keller - Looks like your an avid hunter - Nice Job!  
Scott


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 19, 2013)

That is beautiful wood to make a pot out of...just looks turkey-ish

Great job


----------



## TimR (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool work DK. I've had trying one on my list of stuff that would be cool to try. Looks great, I'm sure it will be appreciated and used.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

great looking call doc -- get yourself a 12 gauge and a elmer fud hat and you one of us before you know it : duck


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2014)

Thought I'd give a little update. My buddy says this thing came in on a line with the call I gave him... I'm not sure if he or his wife(pictured) shot it, or if it just dropped dead from the trauma of hearing my call being used...

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2014)

omg...that's beautiful....and the ladies cute too...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Keller your talents as a bone sawyer have probably put more than one hunter back in the field. Now they are helping hunters put meat on the family table. I only have one question. Doc, I have this pimple on my ass . . . . . 



I know I bit off more than I can chew but I can't help myself.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, lady hunters always get a thumbs up from me!


----------



## myingling (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice call ,,, That's what its all about when a hunter drops you pics and u know a call you made played a small part in their success

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Keller your talents as a bone sawyer have probably put more than one hunter back in the field. Now they are helping hunters put meat on the family table. I only have one question. Doc, I have this pimple on my ass . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I know I bit off more than I can chew but I can't help myself.....



Well I'm not going to ask what u were chewing on, butt I sure hope it wasn't that.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ...I have this pimple on my ass . . . . .



Get your head out of there, and you won't notice it as much...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

